# How to properly trim Fissidens?



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I received some F. fontanus and Superglued it to where I wanted it to go on my rocks. 

I did not do an adequate job, because many strands are only attached at the base. Also don't know what to do when the Fissidens is settled in and needs a haircut.

I cut off the ends, will new sprouts grow from what is left on the rock and can I throw the ends away or must I rip off what is on the rock and re-glue the ends every time I trim?

I just don't know how F. fontanus grows, and any help would be appreciated. I'm hoping I can just trim the ends and new sprouts wil grow from what is left, but I don't know anything about the maintenance of this moss.

High light, pressurized co2, E.I. With extra potassium and magnesium is given if that matters. 

Thanks, 

Clint


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

JustLikeAPill said:


> I cut off the ends, will new sprouts grow from what is left on the rock and can I throw the ends away


anywhere you cut a moss, new fronts will
spring up eventually. consider collecting
the ends and sell/roak them here on APC.
FF from a compressed Co2 high light tank,
is always in demand by other hobbyists.

_I'm not a big fan of superglue attachment of moss.
it's better to tie or net moss to a surface. when 
you glue it, the fronds die, and release those that
were attached to it. when you tie or net moss, the
fronds grow along the surface, and the barbs dig in
and help the colony stay attached as it propagates._

I would not be so quick to trim your moss. fissidens form
lovely draped layers, sort of like an evergreen tree, so you
might want to wait for them to form more natural patterns 
before artificially controlling their appearance. if you must
reduce it's mass, consider using a thinning technique to cut
some branch lengths from base to tips, while leaving other
branches intact.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the advice! I have never considered "thinning" it by removng individual strands, but I can see how it would be similar to thinning hair out with those thinning scissors barbers use! 

It is too late on the Superglue being bad part, but so far everything seems alive. Still, I will tie it down as well. 

Thank you!


----------

